# File system error (-2144926975)



## Iangx101 (Nov 10, 2015)

Hi there, 

For some reason recently, when I search for a file in my search bar for windows 10, and select 'open file location' I get a RuntimeBroker.exe box open, with the error message 'File system error (-2144926975) '

From what I understand Runtime Broker is a Microsoft program to do with apps or something.

I have ran CCleaner, malwarebytes, virus scans and all that jazz but my system seems clean. I haven't made any major changes to anything recently, but I did also notice around the same time, when I open the windows search bar I also now get the message saying:
'We can't connect to web search right now but you can still search your stuff. Make sure you are currently connected to the internet' (which I am)

I have looked around Google, to no avail, any help would be greatly appreciated.

Ian


----------

